

Ask HN: How do you apply Agile principles to software with long lifecycle? - dandare

I work for a company that produces software with long lifecycle - our customers are big companies that can not&#x2F;dare not install updates overnight, instead they install update after extensive testing  every 6-12 months. How do I apply agile principles to the development if I can not bring something of a value to the customer every sprint? Is agile even suitable for long lifecycle software?
======
tetonraven
The goal is to have a _potentially_ shippable product increment at the end of
each sprint. You don't have to release it to production; but it should
certainly be made available for review/feedback by stakeholders and either
customers or a representative of the customer. There's no reason you can't use
all agile principles (or, say, Scrum as-is) on long release cycles. You will
have to break that pattern of months of development without testing and a
final "stabilization" phase.

~~~
dandare
Thanks, that makes sense.

